# What's your IQ?



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm problably doing an official IQ test this month or so.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know. I never got it officially tested before.

Good luck! (question is; do you need it? :laughing


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm rather proud. They couldn't even express it in numbers, that's how much I blew their minds away with my intelligence. They made up some sort of scientific word for it or something, it sounded like

"I'm so sorry, ma'am."


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Tested on my early 20s, I got 135
Now I don't know...
Why are going to be tested? 
I did it as part of a vocational assessment to discover my possible career path


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I was given a professional IQ test once and I scored 143, but my processing speed was 86 so it's more like 120 actually.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

140, but I don't put a lot of faith in intellect tests. Yes I am good at pattern recognition but that doesn't mean I am better than someone else. I would trade analytics for social grace anyday.


----------



## Vex1218 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was tested when I was 8 by my school and I got an 140


----------



## XP12asdf (Jul 13, 2014)

probably tl;dr

I had to take IQ tests for school(1 as a fairly small kid and one when I went I went into high school), for being placed in gifted programs, class placement etc etc. I don't remember, or even know if I was told, my first one.I got a 154 for my second one though.

I will say however, IQ doesn't necessarily measure your intelligence, only your capacity to learn, so take it with a grain of salt. 

My biggest regret about school is actually that I went to gifted schools/programs throughout my educational career. I'm going to assume that you're probably in your early teens since that's when I find most people are given an IQ test. I've realized that by labeling kids as intelligent and placing them in gifted programs, it often creates an grandiose delusions about oneself (I felt this way for a long time). The danger of this is that you will become prone to believing that there is no academic material that will challenge you and will develop an extremely poor work ethic. Sorry to burst your bubble if you already believe this but there will come a time when you start to learn things that aren't going to instantly click with you. Throughout school, even if gifted programs and extending through my undergraduate degree, I was rarely, if ever challenged by material, and thought that any class I would ever take would be one where I could just look at the material, comprehend it, and be ready for any problem/test that arose from it. It took until my starting of grad school(in pure mathematics) where I realized that there literally is not a single person who is going to be able to understand these concepts without serious effort. 

So my advice to you is that even if you score highly on your IQ test(gl on it btw), is to realize that no matter how smart you think you are and how easily school comes to you right now, is to consistently push yourself in subjects. Even if your classes come easily to you, find something you are interested in and that challenges you. With the internet being what it is today, this really shouldn't be a problem. I have found people with high IQ's to take very polarizing life paths. One of either great success, or extreme failure(I know many people who I went to school with and are extremely smart who are now in prison, due to perpetual boredom and them filling it with the wrong things). 

So good luck with the IQ test, and the rest of your schooling endeavors, but remember NEVER stop pushing your mind. You're an INTP, like myself, so I know you have a thirst for knowledge, but don't let vanity about your intelligence ruin that thirst.


----------



## DoctorShoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never taken a legitimate IQ test, but I do have a mild interest in take one someday.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.

Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'd like to know, the last time l took a test l asked for the results and they weren't given to me because l was a minor...typing it out, it sounds weird. lt was administered by a therapist.

l think l assumed it'd be high at the time because l wanted so desperately to be an uber genius to 'explain'my weirdness. l think it was likely average judging by her reaction to my questions, like she didn't want to let me down.

Given my spatial deficits l wouldn't be floored if it was below 100.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

st4rbrst said:


> I will say however, IQ doesn't necessarily measure your intelligence, only your capacity to learn, so take it with a grain of salt.


Can you please elaborate on the correlation between IQ and "capacity to learn?" Personally I have an IQ in the 99th percentile but I also have severe learning disorders. My reading comprehension level is in the 1st percentile (4th grade). I find learning and school in general rather difficult. I would be interested to hear about anything that might help.

Thanks!


----------



## XP12asdf (Jul 13, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Can you please elaborate on the correlation between IQ and "capacity to learn?" Personally I have an IQ in the 99th percentile but I also have severe learning disorders. My reading comprehension level is in the 1st percentile (4th grade). I find learning and school in general rather difficult. I would be interested to hear about anything that might help.
> 
> Thanks!


So the difference between capacity to learn and actual intelligence can basically be described this: 
So a kid takes an IQ test and scores very highly(let's say 99%). Then this kid never attends school/does anything academic again. Theoretically his IQ hasn't been effected(though it may have iono this is a hypothetical case), but his observable intelligence 10 years later will be considerably lower than someone who tested far lower on the same IQ test, but has worked hard in school for the last 10 years. Basically that's it, like you can have natural intelligence but if you don't learn anything then you may as well be considered unintelligent. 

As for your specific case. It's really hard to tell without more information, but I'll take a stab at it. 
So you have a high IQ with learning disorders, often not that rare. Any that are diagnosed?(If you don't want to share, that is perfectly understandable). If you have such a low reading comprehension my guess would be that you excel an extraordinary amount in something else? 

Also, what IQ test did you take? The weschler would give you a number, though I suppose you could use the percentile for it as well. Was it the raven's test? or something similar?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

st4rbrst said:


> So the difference between capacity to learn and actual intelligence can basically be described this:
> So a kid takes an IQ test and scores very highly(let's say 99%). Then this kid never attends school/does anything academic again. Theoretically his IQ hasn't been effected(though it may have iono this is a hypothetical case), but his observable intelligence 10 years later will be considerably lower than someone who tested far lower on the same IQ test, but has worked hard in school for the last 10 years. Basically that's it, like you can have natural intelligence but if you don't learn anything then you may as well be considered unintelligent.
> 
> As for your specific case. It's really hard to tell without more information, but I'll take a stab at it.
> ...


It was WAIS. The psychologist told me that the percentile is what's important, not the score, so that's what she gave me and what is written in my report. I am diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, ADHD combined type, and disorders of reading and written expression. I am not aware of anything that I excel at. I am really good at understanding things even though I have trouble learning. I know that may not make sense, but I don't know how to explain it. It's kind of like being better at understanding another language than speaking it.


----------



## XP12asdf (Jul 13, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> It was WAIS. The psychologist told me that the percentile is what's important, not the score, so that's what she gave me and what is written in my report. I am diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, ADHD combined type, and disorders of reading and written expression. I am not aware of anything that I excel at. I am really good at understanding things even though I have trouble learning. I know that may not make sense, but I don't know how to explain it. It's kind of like being better at understanding another language than speaking it.


Yeah I guess Iq tests become fairly inaccurate at high scores, relative to more standard scores, and generally are harder to distinguish a somewhat more accurate score without further testing. 

Ah yes, I thought it might be aspergers, seems to fit with the low reading comprehension, originally I thought it might be and was going to ask, but thought it might be unlikely as I don't figure many people with Aspergers to have an E personality type.

Are you particularly passionate about a specific subject? (Could be anything, academic to arts to cooking etcetc)


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.
> 
> Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


I really doubt finding an INTP with an average IQ.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

150 for me. but I don't take it too seriously. My husband blows the IQ test off the chart yet he is terribly at math (and I am pretty much a math genius, **bows**) his intelligence definitely shows elsewhere though. Why do we put so much weight on such a narrow ranged test of intelligence anyway? It can instantly lower one's confidence and make them assume they aren't smart, therefore they don't try as hard or put themselves out there the same way they might had they not known their IQ.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

st4rbrst said:


> Yeah I guess Iq tests become fairly inaccurate at high scores, relative to more standard scores, and generally are harder to distinguish a somewhat more accurate score without further testing.
> 
> Ah yes, I thought it might be aspergers, seems to fit with the low reading comprehension, originally I thought it might be and was going to ask, but thought it might be unlikely as I don't figure many people with Aspergers to have an E personality type.
> 
> Are you particularly passionate about a specific subject? (Could be anything, academic to arts to cooking etcetc)


I suppose typology would be my current passion. I have a large collection of books on the topic and am a certified MBTI practitioner. In the last two years I also tried to learn guitar, draw, attempt to figure out how gravity works, understand time and black holes, do mma, return to school to get a degree in psychology and philosophy (still working on it and hence my struggles with learning), etc.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.
> 
> Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


The people with average IQs aren't going to volunteer that information. Everyone prefers to play up their strengths. If they have a high IQ they'll want to share, if not, thats not the world's business anyway. For those that are sharing and lying. . well isn't that the way of the internet, everyone can become whatever they want to become. **shrug**


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.
> 
> Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


lol

Yeah, no one scores 'average'. No one would like IQ tests if the average person only got 'average' results. They'd rather get a big number and then talk about it nonchalantly as if they aren't buying it.

for the record, my IQ is worthless


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

According to IQTest.com my IQ is 118. I did a little research and that supposedly means that I'm average or very slightly above average. I really don't think IQ is a good measure of actual intelligence cause in reality I'm actually pretty dumb.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know what my real IQ is. It's higher than 160 and that's all I know.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tested when I was 19 , it was 128 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> The people with average IQs aren't going to volunteer that information. Everyone prefers to play up their strengths. If they have a high IQ they'll want to share, if not, thats not the world's business anyway. For those that are sharing and lying. . well isn't that the way of the internet, everyone can become whatever they want to become. **shrug**


Thank you for verbalizing what I was implyingand removing all the subtlety of my masterpiece. I'm going to go cry in the corner like a bleeding poet now.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Thank you for verbalizing what I was implyingand removing all the subtlety of my masterpiece. I'm going to go cry in the corner like a bleeding poet now.


Subtlety? I was removing snideness, not subtlety.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

All the internet tests I've done confirmed my IQ is at least 300 because the pages always froze when I hit "submit," so I choose to believe my answers blew it away with how smart I am.

Real talk though; I'm more a believer of the Multiple Intelligences put forward by Prof. Gardner. I think IQ is a very limited and insufficient way of measuring intelligence.


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

My IQ test result is Good boobs 10/10.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly my IQ is 103, or 104 I don't remember exactly...


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

I've done 2 totally legit-looking online tests; one around 4 years ago, and one in the last 2 months. On the first one, I got 126, and on the second one it was between 130 and 140. I would, however, agree with the opinion that IQ is not a very reliable way of measuring intelligence, and looking at the questions, I see no way of applying that intelligence to a lot of things in real life.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

High enough to feel very intelligent, low enough to feel like an idiot just as often.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Between 120 and 130. I can't remember the actual number, but that was the range.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.
> 
> Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


my iq score was 43

? what do I get for that


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Something around 109, which is closer to the higher end of average, and this is from the .dk site. I'm assuming most people on PerC fall within the 115-135 range, with a few 140s here and there, since this is what's been reflected whenever one of those test threads pops up.


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Was labeled "gifted and talented" in elementary school. They had me and one girl in my grade take IQ tests. Don't remember what it was back then. I took another recently and scored 145.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

JungleDelRey said:


> my IQ is at least 300


Prove it. I think you're full of s**t due to some of the things you said to me.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Prove it. I think you're full of s**t due to some of the things you said to me.


Well I've been backed up for a couple of days now, so yeah, I literally am full of shit.
I'm sorry this disappoints you but I can't help it! It's not like I chose this!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

JungleDelRey said:


> Well I've been backed up for a couple of days now, so yeah, I literally am full of shit.


I meant figuratively but nice try.



JungleDelRey said:


> I'm sorry this disappoints you but I can't help it! It's not like I chose this!


Like I said, prove it. You haven't proven anything to me and from some of the things you said to me, I highly doubt you're more intelligent than I am.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> my iq score was 43
> 
> ? what do I get for that


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> I'm problably doing an official IQ test this month or so.


The most idiotic thing to be proud of really. Took it thrice ,officially,(in 2nd grade, 12th grade and 2nd year of university) as school requirements. Got 135, 172, 160 respectively. My very capable friend (best math student in my city) got 105 ( still a good score but supposedly much more average than mine) just because she didn't pay much attention to the test. IQ tests only score your ability to take IQ tests. The only remotely valid part of the IQ test is logics. But usually IQ tests include stuff like spatial awareness,linguistics,memory which have nothing to do with pure intelligence. Good luck on yours but it's a waste of time.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I meant figuratively but nice try.
> 
> Like I said, prove it. You haven't proven anything to me and from some of the things you said to me*, I highly doubt you're more intelligent than I am*.


Well.... If I say yes would you leave me alone?
:kitteh:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

JungleDelRey said:


> Well.... If I say yes would you leave me alone?
> :kitteh:


Ah forget it. Don't say what you said to me though (*especially* to me!) because I never accepted the idea of racial superiority to begin with. Even when I was a gullible child. I also agree with you that Gardner's Multiple Intelligences is *much* more useful than a focus on IQ.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Subtlety? I was removing snideness, not subtlety.


My, you certainly know how to shut someone up.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

On unimportant Internet IQ tests my scores ranged from 126-142


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

My brain is so big, it creates enough gravity to pull celestial objects into orbit.

...Okay, in all seriousness though, I do know at my IQ is at least 117, since that was the cutoff to get into Gifted and Talented when I was in elementary school. I'm waiting for some IQ test results right now, actually. I had to take WAIS for Vocational Rehabilitation.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> my iq score was 43
> 
> ? what do I get for that


The rest of the class bombed the test and the professor gave a heavy curve, so you get an A+ and a smiley sticker.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Like I said, prove it. You haven't proven anything to me and from some of the things you said to me, I highly doubt you're more intelligent than I am.


WHy are you so upset/ Its a joke answer


----------



## Ghost Rider (Jul 14, 2014)

@FePa: The test is designed for the male brain, so you might very well be even brighter than that.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Between 90 and 150




































... I hope


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Ghost Rider said:


> @FePa: The test is designed for the male brain, so you might very well be even brighter than that.


Oh thanks for the compliment


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> my iq score was 43
> 
> ? what do I get for that


If that's the case iq is bs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> If that's the case iq is bs


shhh! I wanna keep my blue ribbon...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I'm going to Thank the first person to come in here and claim a below or just average IQ.
> 
> Go on, tell me how selfish I am for admitting that I'm not going to Thank anyone on this thread.


You obviously haven't read some off the other IQ threads.

Twitch

PS: I'm over a 130 IQ.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Jun 29, 2014)

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!
or 3. I can´t remember


----------



## bluejeansandcoffee (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I got an 110 or 120 ish number but I took one of those online tests, so it isn't really accurate.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't taken a professional one yet, but I seem to consistently score in the low 120s on online versions.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

63. I know when I was a little kid, it was around 131, then 127, and then 117. So yeah, it is probably 63 by now.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I've taken a professional IQ test, and I scored 147 at age 9.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> I haven't taken a professional one yet, but I seem to consistently score in the low 120s on online versions.


Online versions are totally wrong, IQ tests need to be included age and location.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

King Nothing said:


> 63. I know when I was a little kid, it was around 131, then 127, and then 117. So yeah, it is probably 63 by now.


It does go down with age.

I remember it only because my brother's score was higher - a bit of sibling rivalry going on. In 12th grade I scored 142 and he scored 146 (he was in 10th grade). On line tests normally put me in the 125-130 range, now.

I don't put much stock in them, but it is always good for conversation.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

King Nothing said:


> 63. I know when I was a little kid, it was around 131, then 127, and then 117. So yeah, it is probably 63 by now.





niss said:


> It does go down with age.
> 
> I remember it only because my brother's score was higher - a bit of sibling rivalry going on. In 12th grade I scored 142 and he scored 146 (he was in 10th grade). On line tests normally put me in the 125-130 range, now.
> 
> I don't put much stock in them, but it is always good for conversation.


Similar downward trend here... Two official tests were 152 in 10th grade and 148 in college. Unofficial tests since then have steadily dropped... 142... 136... and the last time, about 5 years ago (at age 53), was 132. I don't think I'll be taking any more tests... I don't want to get any dumber.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> I've never paid attention to trends and how they start, but you could be right...the article is interesting but I think it depends on the position..entry level jobs where it's more about the person and not any particular sets of skills could benefit by more input from personality..but more technical jobs won't get much info from sites like this...there, it's still what have you done before that qualifies you for this job?


by forums, I meant "interest-based" forums, whatever the field... my husband got hired liked this once, a fellow technical forum member (as it turned out a CTO in his company) e-mailed him and offered him to interview for a job, i thought that was a smart way to recruit, bypassing the red tape, and taking out a lot of the guesswork.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> by forums, I meant "interest-based" forums, whatever the field... my husband got hired liked this once, a fellow technical forum member (as it turned out a CTO in his company) e-mailed him and offered him to interview for a job, i thought that was a smart way to recruit, bypassing the red tape, and taking out a lot of the guesswork.


I've never participated in a career interest-based forum, so wouldn't know...it's a way to meet a lot of people with relevant interests and form first impression--not unlike a recommendation from a friend or coworker--but I'm sure the company still asked for the standard resume and conducted the traditional in-depth, face-to-face interviews to make decision...so it's a new medium for doing an old thing, like LinkedIn is a new way of networking


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

0, I like to be underestimated.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> I've never participated in a career interest-based forum, so wouldn't know...it's a way to meet a lot of people with relevant interests and form first impression--not unlike a recommendation from a friend or coworker--but I'm sure the company still asked for the standard resume and conducted the traditional in-depth, face-to-face interviews to make decision...so it's a new medium for doing an old thing, like LinkedIn is a new way of networking


yes and no. yes, of course they have conducted an in-depth interview, but there is a difference between someone who looks good on paper and someone who is genuinely interested in what he or she is doing, and is active and competent at it... forums let you observe and target.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes and no. yes, of course they have conducted an in-depth interview, but there is a difference between someone who looks good on paper and someone who is genuinely interested in what he or she is doing, and is active and competent at it... forums let you observe and target.


in principle, but I've never participated on one and don't know what level of detail people discuss their work or experience; if you think about it, there's a limit to this since most companies will prohibit the disclosure of any sensitive information; and a forum is another media, like paper, where people can say what they want, so there's going to be some BS to sift through there, too; but it _is_ dynamic and interactive so you can get a glimpse into a person's personality and competence; otoh, if a person spends too much time on a forum, it would raise a red flag about his commitment to his company and work

at the end of the day, the best predictor of future performance is past performance, and I think that is what the resume is primarily intended to demonstrate and the interview to explore--at least for positions that require a high level of skill and experience


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> 0, I like to be underestimated.


see what I mean?...this thing is starting to take off...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> aren't most trends a reaction to the norm? best non-fluff trends i can think of are innovative trends, actual progress... but even that is a reaction to the norm to an extent.


having thought about this a bit, there are any number of ways one can react to the norm, but every trend is one_ particular_ way...so while rejection of a norm may be necessary, it isn't sufficient to explain why that particular trend took hold, rather than one of many other possibilities


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> see what I mean?...this thing is starting to take off...


and what is that if not "think different?"


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

11 Pages, lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> having thought about this a bit, there are any number of ways one can react to the norm, but every trend is one_ particular_ way...so while rejection of a norm may be necessary, it isn't sufficient to explain why that particular trend took hold, rather than one of many other possibilities


sure... and it is interesting to analyze how things play out in various scenarios... among other things, this is a Gladwell's "Tipping Point" topic, and if you are knowledgeable in history (which I am not, unfortunately) there is great potential for interesting discussions here, would love to listen in... military history, negotiations & diplomacy, game theory, music, fashion trends, art -- you name it? Never been to the "trends" forum here actually...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> and what is that if not "think different?"


well, I did it because I wanted to see what the prize was, so it was curiosity...you did it because you thought it was funny...so a reaction to the norm is probably a common element in trends, but there are probably other reasons why _that_ particular reaction is more popular than others...for example, you can reject IQ by just dismissing it, or you can propose another measure for IQ, or you can be ironic and claim to have a low IQ, and so on...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> well, I did it because I wanted to see what the prize was, so it was curiosity...you did it because you thought it was funny...so a reaction to the norm is probably a common element in trends, but there are probably other reasons why _that_ particular reaction is more popular than others...for example, you can reject IQ by just dismissing it, or you can propose another measure for IQ, or you can be ironic and claim to have a low IQ, and so on...


Trends Forum


actually, i think my IQ score is fairly accurate, but i don't like the measuring up -- show me yours and i'll show you mine -- could be inferior Si, much more enjoyable to play with the topic than to address it (for me).


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> sure... and it is interesting to analyze how things play out in various scenarios... among other things, this is a Gladwell's "Tipping Point" topic, and if you are knowledgeable in history (which I am not, unfortunately) there is great potential for interesting discussions here, would love to listen in... military history, negotiations & diplomacy, game theory, music, fashion trends, art -- you name it? Never been to the "trends" forum here actually...


neither have I...trends are not my thing, surprise, surprise

isn't it Gladwell's thesis that there is at the beginning some influential person who gives an advantage to that one particular idea, someone who is well-connected and who other people watch and imitate...and I imagine historians try to answer this question all the time, why one thing happened and not another...I wonder how much comes down to trends and how much to pure chance?...you might look at your own life and pose the same question...it might shed some light on larger-scale events...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Trends Forum
> 
> 
> actually, i think my IQ score is fairly accurate, but i don't like the measuring up -- show me yours and i'll show you mine -- could be inferior Si, much more enjoyable to play with the topic than to address it (for me).


you mean 42 is "fairly accurate"? 

I think there is a bias on this topic since people with high scores will be more likely to report (you being the exception), while people with more modest scores will be more reticent...so the reported scores will be skewed...I do think the people on here are fairly smart, but if you told me there were so many people with IQs>130 I might have objected


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> you mean 42 is "fairly accurate"?
> 
> I think there is a bias on this topic since people with high scores will be more likely to report (you being the exception), while people with more modest scores will be more reticent...so the reported scores will be skewed...I do think the people on here are fairly smart, but if you told me there were so many people with IQs>130 I might have objected


It's not exactly a bias... whenever you collect "voluntary" input, you cannot expect to see the whole... not sure what the fuss is about.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> It's not exactly a bias... whenever you collect "voluntary" input, you cannot expect to see the whole... not sure what the fuss is about.


that's what I mean, it's a statistical bias because only certain scores get reported, the ones volunteered

one thing I learned from this thread is that IQ appears to decline quite measurably with age so that a 40yr old will have a lower score than he had at 20, before his mind even fully matured!...I haven't seen studies to confirm this, but it makes me think IQ tests are really measuring mental agility, at least to a large degree...so IQ=mental agility...does that sound right?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> that's what I mean, it's a statistical bias because only certain scores get reported, the ones volunteered
> 
> one thing I learned from this thread is that IQ appears to decline quite measurably with age so that a 40yr old will have a lower score than he had at 20, before his mind even fully matured!...I haven't seen studies to confirm this, but it makes me think IQ tests are really measuring mental agility, at least to a large degree...so IQ=mental agility...does that sound right?


i think you are right, i like to play on lumosity.com -- a site that has games that test and train various mental processes (speed, flexibility, memory, problem solving) and your results show you how your responses rank among other members of your age group, and yes, the averages are lowered with age... unsurprisingly, my memory is terrible (40 something percentile), speed is pretty pathetic too, but problem solving and flexibility are in the 90's -- makes sense given the function order.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think you are right, i like to play on lumosity.com -- a site that has games that test and train various mental processes (speed, flexibility, memory, problem solving) and your results show you how your responses rank among other members of your age group, and yes, the averages are lowered with age... unsurprisingly, my memory is terrible (40 something percentile), speed is pretty pathetic too, but problem solving and flexibility are in the 90's -- makes sense given the function order.


I've seen the commercials...I'm surprised they've gotten that big since I woulda thought brain exercises were a fringe, nerdy thing, for INTPs...so how long have you been doing that and do you feel brainier as a result?--does it work?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> I've seen the commercials...I'm surprised they've gotten that big since I woulda thought brain exercises were a fringe, nerdy thing, for INTPs...so how long have you been doing that and do you feel brainier as a result?--does it work?


haha... there is also an "attention" category, which I have completely blocked out   
a year or two probably, i like games, they stimulate me... not sure if i got brainier, but these processes are more easily accessible... and it's interesting to analyze your own responses... for instance memory -- apparently I am great with names and faces, there is a game where you are supposed to be a waiter/waitress, and you need to memorize the names and orders for each customer to maximize tip, people come in at random and order sporadically -- turns out i am great at that -- the human element.... but another game where i am supposed track objects remembering placement and order -- is just not happening for me.  word pattern recognition is a lot of fun.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha... there is also an "attention" category, which I have completely blocked out
> a year or two probably, i like games, they stimulate me... not sure if i got brainier, but these processes are more easily accessible... and it's interesting to analyze your own responses... for instance memory -- apparently I am great with names and faces, there is a game where you are supposed to be a waiter/waitress, and you need to memorize the names and orders for each customer to maximize tip, people come in at random and order sporadically -- turns out i am great at that -- the human element.... but another game where i am supposed track objects remembering placement and order -- is just not happening for me.  word pattern recognition is a lot of fun.


now you can put that on your resume if you ever want to apply for a job as a waitress! 

I wonder if you tried to use something like lumosity or IQ if that would help in finding work?

would _you_ consider that a useful piece of information?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Official Raven's Progressive Matrices test administered paper version: IQ 128 for my age.

My IQ has always been around 123-129 depending on mood and sugar/coffee in my bloodstream 

:blushed: I still say and do a lot of dumb things regardless of IQ....oh God


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> You think you aren't ignorant, answer me this:
> 
> Who is smarter?
> 
> ...



Lets see.
I didn't know you can read my mind now, to be honest. That's amazing.
My reply will be:
"Define smart".


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Okay...I saw the post before you edit it, and actually, academic field is one of the many many IQ fields. Also, here's a definition of "arrogant".
> *Arrogant:*
> "having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities."
> If I am arrogant, I would have told you that your IQ is lower than mine and such. I did not make any claims of that sort. Don't call me names without justifying them.
> ...


I did this thread with the innocent porpouse of my curiosity, not to humilate or something like that to people. And i know, i said many INTPs i see are dumb. And about proving i am smarter then everyone, i should really think about that, give me a minute.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> Official Raven's Progressive Matrices test administered paper version: IQ 128 for my age.
> 
> My IQ has always been around 123-129 depending on mood and sugar/coffee in my bloodstream
> 
> :blushed: I still say and do a lot of dumb things regardless of IQ....oh God


Hey! You can't post relevant things in this thread right now! You're breaking up the hilariously silly arguments that are going on.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> I know i am arrogant, people take stuff to seriously, maybe i don't because i am Enneagram type 7. But i liked u.


I am an Ennaegram 7 too. Still doesn't justify your arrogance.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Official Raven's Progressive Matrices test administered paper version: IQ 128 for my age.
> 
> My IQ has always been around 123-129 depending on mood and sugar/coffee in my bloodstream
> 
> :blushed: I still say and do a lot of dumb things regardless of IQ....oh God



Shh. Not now.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mine's blue and green coloured, with a tint of purple.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok i know how to prove that i am intelligent, but i don't know the words in english, i'll write down in portuguese, and i will use google translator *some things can translate wrong*.

i'm smarter because of my ability to reason, connect points and more importantly, do not connect points where you should not. Can understand metaphors and philosophical thoughts, reach logical conclusions in a totally stoicist way.

I can define intelligence, some one who has a great racial capability.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> Ok i know how to prove that i am intelligent, but i don't know the words in english, i'll write down in portuguese, and i will use google translator *some things can translate wrong*.
> 
> i'm smarter because of my ability to reason, connect points and more importantly, do not connect points where you should not. Can understand metaphors and philosophical thoughts, reach logical conclusions in a totally stoicist way.
> 
> I can define intelligence, some one who has a great racial capability.


That's a...statement talking about how intelligent you are. What I am asking is proof for the comment about you being more intelligent than the people around you.


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

If a chicken lifts it's tail and pretends to be a peacock, do you put it in the zoo on display?


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

Chiaroscuro said:


> If a chicken lifts it's tail and pretends to be a peacock, do you put it in the zoo on display?


Why put it in the zoo when there is a food source in front of you?


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> That's a...statement talking about how intelligent you are. What I am asking is proof for the comment about you being more intelligent than the people around you.


Because people don't have the same capability todo the things i stated like i do.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Hey! You can't post relevant things in this thread right now! You're breaking up the hilariously silly arguments that are going on.





ArtOfBreaking said:


> Shh. Not now.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> Because people don't have the same capability todo the things i stated like i do.


Fair enough. So you can read everyone amazingly well, know every single last one of their capabilities, see into the fact that they are incapable of thinking philosophically and metaphorically, and can therefore, reserve the right to make claims about them. I apologize for my supreme ignorance.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


>


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Well this kid is actually clearly at least a bit intelligent for a 14 year old, considering that he speaks more than one language (decently well - his english is decent).


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

I am 14 and I can speak 2 languages fluently, does that make me the future Einstein?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I am 14 and I can speak 2 languages fluently, does that make me the future Einstein?


Nah, it proves you're at least pretty intelligent though.

Why are you so intent on tearing this kid down? He's arrogant? So what, he even admits his arrogance.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> View attachment 165874


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

135. 

IQ does not say anything, nor it predicts on itself anything. 


* *






Gardner's intelligences:

Visual-Spatial - think in terms of physical space, as do architects and sailors. Very aware of their environments. They like to draw, do jigsaw puzzles, read maps, daydream. They can be taught through drawings, verbal and physical imagery. Tools include models, graphics, charts, photographs, drawings, 3-D modeling, video, videoconferencing, television, multimedia, texts with pictures/charts/graphs.

Bodily-kinesthetic - use the body effectively, like a dancer or a surgeon. Keen sense of body awareness. They like movement, making things, touching. They communicate well through body language and be taught through physical activity, hands-on learning, acting out, role playing. Tools include equipment and real objects.

Musical - show sensitivity to rhythm and sound. They love music, but they are also sensitive to sounds in their environments. They may study better with music in the background. They can be taught by turning lessons into lyrics, speaking rhythmically, tapping out time. Tools include musical instruments, music, radio, stereo, CD-ROM, multimedia.

Interpersonal - understanding, interacting with others. These students learn through interaction. They have many friends, empathy for others, street smarts. They can be taught through group activities, seminars, dialogues. Tools include the telephone, audio conferencing, time and attention from the instructor, video conferencing, writing, computer conferencing, E-mail.

Intrapersonal - understanding one's own interests, goals. These learners tend to shy away from others. They're in tune with their inner feelings; they have wisdom, intuition and motivation, as well as a strong will, confidence and opinions. They can be taught through independent study and introspection. Tools include books, creative materials, diaries, privacy and time. They are the most independent of the learners.

Linguistic - using words effectively. These learners have highly developed auditory skills and often think in words. They like reading, playing word games, making up poetry or stories. They can be taught by encouraging them to say and see words, read books together. Tools include computers, games, multimedia, books, tape recorders, and lecture.

Logical -Mathematical - reasoning, calculating. Think conceptually, abstractly and are able to see and explore patterns and relationships. They like to experiment, solve puzzles, ask cosmic questions. They can be taught through logic games, investigations, mysteries. They need to learn and form concepts before they can deal with details.




We see that the IQ tests focus on several of these intelligences. I, myself primarily use the 'Differentiated model of Giftedness and Talent' from the high ability studies:


* *

















Hence, there is much more to it then merely IQ.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

The highest ever recorded, that is, until my pencil broke and I shit my pants.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

But seriously guys, IQ is just statistics. Who wants to be defined and limited by others? Not me.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I got really excited. I've thought about this so much since I was a youngster. A wee 8 year old.
> 
> I have a pretty solid definition. I started typing it. And then I realized how long the definition was and stopped typing due to laziness. Still, I'd be way more likely to type it out if you PM'd me since I'd have a stronger likelihood of it being read whereas typing a longass post here would likely not have that happen.
> 
> Or I could start my own thread and see what happens.


Please do start a thread. It'll be interesting to see everyone's thoughts on it.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

My IQ is 

180/0


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

So your IQ is 0, so you can't think?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

131 I think, last time I took it. Wasn't an official test though.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Antipode said:


> My IQ is
> 
> 180/0





InsanityAware said:


> So your IQ is 0, so you can't think?


Hey, you like animes!









At least we know your high IQ isn't because you're good at math, InsanityAware.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Hey, you like animes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. xD Anything divided by 0 is undefined, not 0. 

0 divided by a number is 0, though.


----------



## suremarc (Jan 13, 2013)

Madman said:


> But seriously guys, IQ is just statistics. Who wants to be defined and limited by others? Not me.


There have been important people with less-than-genius IQ's. Feynman had an IQ of 125, and Crick's IQ is purported to have been 119. They both received Nobel prizes. On the flipside, though, those IQ's score in the top 10%, which is clearly above average. 

You can say that IQ is just statistics, but it is important to know the extent of your intellect. Not everyone can be a Nobel prize laureate. And someone with an IQ less than 80 will most certainly experience difficulties in education.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I got really excited. I've thought about this so much since I was a youngster. A wee 8 year old.
> 
> I have a pretty solid definition. I started typing it. And then I realized how long the definition was and stopped typing due to laziness. Still, I'd be way more likely to type it out if you PM'd me since I'd have a stronger likelihood of it being read whereas typing a longass post here would likely not have that happen.
> 
> Or I could start my own thread and see what happens.


If you type out a definition which is a serious effort, you bet people will read it.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

I have tried to take online IQ tests but I always get bored halfway through and exit out of them. So I'm guessing it's not very high?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

My IQ is IQute ♥


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

suremarc:9106362 said:


> When I was 8 years old, I got around 135-140. Now that I'm 16 and on ADHD meds, I test closer to 145-150. I suspect that my IQ is closer to between 140-145. But in any case, those IQ's are sufficient for any intellectual endeavor I may want to pursue... Unless I want to be a Stephen Hawking or something. But I don't really plan on being a genius.
> 
> Well-made IQ tests are actually pretty reliable, and if you're not suffering from anxiety disorders, you should get the same scores with 3-4 points of each other. The progressive matrices IQ test is pretty reliable across speakers of different languages (most IQ tests in the US rely on your knowledge of English to assess your intelligence). I personally recommend it, although I suspect that people who are good puzzle-solvers may score higher on it. But the accuracy gets lower as the IQ value gets farther away from the mean (100). It is for that reason that IQ tests become meaningless above around 160.
> 
> ...



I'm no genius, or profoundly gifted individual. I liked the insight on profoundly gifted people in this post. I am exceptionally gifted.


----------



## Camsam66 (Aug 5, 2014)

My IQ is 120. Which is low for a NT.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Camsam66 said:


> My IQ is 120. Which is low for a NT.


Indeed, i was looking IQ rarity chart and IQ of ENTPs for example should be around 130.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

I only made several Raven's progressive matrices test... The highest result was IQ 152, but I think that an IQ of 135 is more close to my real intelligence...


----------



## lightsandloudnoises (Mar 16, 2014)

High enough to not take iq tests seriously.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

lightsandloudnoises said:


> High enough to not take iq tests seriously.


High enough to not take tests seriously: 120, everybody with a 140 higher IQ take it seriously because they know they more intelligent then average.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I never took an official IQ test so I don't know. I took this "IQ Challenge" test on Cambridge Brain Sciences. I got a good score on the two tries, but I would still consider myself an idiot  To me intelligence involves wisdom/knowledge. I admit there are a lot of subjects where I lack knowledge, and being good at puzzle games isn't a legitimate replacement for that.

The scores:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know, and these days I'm not sure I want to know. I have pestered my mother for it in the past, and she wouldn't tell me; the closest she would tell me was that it's around 145 based on testing I had a child. 

However, I once did a Raven's matrices test and it said my IQ is 106. If that's accurate, then there go my prospects....is it even possible for a person's IQ to drop that much without brain damage or something?! On the other hand, it might be more accurate, and maybe I just got lucky on those official tests. I've never even displayed any of the signs of giftedness....


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

138...but I function a lot lower so I think I might just be good at taking tests


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you win anything for having a high IQ? Aside from acquiring a bunch of people who will resent you for it? 'Cause I can do without that. :|

That and also being challenged by everyone. Like this one time I was playing Rift™, I made my character the tallest allowed in the game and every dwarf and short player kept trying to kill me or challenge me to a duel. It was annoying to say the least. >:|


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

The hand we are dealt is potential.
How we choose to play it is character.

IQ is only one piece of the puzzle. 

I am very similar to my father, but also different in some ways. He has a 164 IQ and mine is closer to 140, but as a child, I had some talents that he always wanted, but could not seem to obtain: songwriting, singing, and novel writing. He's a doctor and was a famous rockstar - two things I never achieved. But I started writing full songs around age 8 and wrote my first 400 page sci-fi book at age 12. I've written lots of songs and a few books since then. He joined an already famous band as a guitarist, and went back to school at 25 after having failed/ skipped out of highschool to play guitar. I excelled at school in subjects like literature, comparative religion & arts, but don't have the inclination or the proclivity to become a doctor. He's better at nitpicky details, application of theory, and synthesis of concepts while I am better at synthesis of symbols, people, feelings, synergy. There's something 'underlying' in my work which he simply lacks, even though he is clearly more intelligent in a political debate, more clever with words, more entertaining to guests, etc.

He sometimes edits my novels, but he says he cannot bring himself to organize his story ideas or to communicate characters, feelings and symbols as I do. He doesn't have the patience, he says, to synthesize so many concepts and magic and associate colors and meanings with experiences and so forth, which is a lifestyle for me. He jokes that "some musicians entertain while others let you watch them" - he is one who entertains, and I am one who "exposes my deep feelings" and lets people watch, according to him. (Very accurate, though he kind of smirked when teasing me about deep feelings.) He is always in the right place at the right time and I have terrible luck. 

He's an ENTP 7w8 and I'm an ENFP 4.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> I really doubt finding an INTP with an average IQ.




...this might actually be true.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Do you win anything for having a high IQ? Aside from acquiring a bunch of people who will resent you for it? 'Cause I can do without that. :|
> 
> That and also being challenged by everyone. Like this one time I was playing Rift™, I made my character the tallest allowed in the game and every dwarf and short player kept trying to kill me or challenge me to a duel. It was annoying to say the least. >:|


Most internet IQ tests give much higher results than actual IQ tests, and combined with a lot of those free tests having similar questions, this makes many people believe that they have a much higher IQ than the actually have (90 gets 110, 110 gets 120, 130 gets 150 etc.) 

IQ does matter. Not in all matters, but in some. People who have a huge difference (some 20 points) in their IQ will have problems having a conversation that they both enjoy, simply because people with higher IQ's tend to make connections earlier. They tend to be overbearing when talking to someone who doesn't think as quickly as them. (Kinda like with that guy who won't shut up about this children, or that woman who can only talk about work; that's not their fault, it's just what they do)

People who boast about their IQ (I'm right because I'm smarter!) are right to be resented. 

People with a high IQ are better than others AT REASONING, LAYING CONNECTIONS AND SOLVING PROBLEMS. You can't skip those last few words. People with a high IQ tend to be perceived as smarter than others by people who know them, but that's not always the case. If someone with a high IQ goes on to do nothing with it, they will not develop the useful skills that we see as 'intelligence'.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

stultum said:


> People with a high IQ are better than others AT REASONING, LAYING CONNECTIONS AND SOLVING PROBLEMS. You can't skip those last few words. People with a high IQ tend to be perceived as smarter than others by people who know them, but that's not always the case. If someone with a high IQ goes on to do nothing with it, they will not develop the useful skills that we see as 'intelligence'.


This. Exactly. What someone chooses to do with their potential is who they are, all the way down to how intelligent they are and how much aptitude they have. Having a high IQ is simply ONE TYPE of potential that someone can either utilize and develop or ignore.

I don't boast about my IQ, but I do boast about my father's IQ because it's off the charts and this is very obvious when having a conversation with him, watching him work or even hearing him play guitar. He's brilliant and he made use of it, pulled himself up by his bootstraps and made it to the stars. I really admire him for this. But it's important to note that there are things I do well with a much lower IQ, which he cannot do. My mother's IQ also isn't as high as his but she was a much better medical student and is amazing at art, managing her life and dealing with people. 

Einstein totally failed at regular life and would forget to put on his pants. 

We didn't take lame internet tests for this btw. We were both tested as kids for some reasons I can't recall. I didn't even realize that most people on this thread got their IQ from some internet test. =) I think there are ways to guesstimate people's IQ.. so far, any time this topic has come up I have been able to guesstimate within 5 points of accuracy, but I don't know which standard they have used to determine it. Anyhow, like you said, it is just one component. It can add up to nothing without hard work and good pragmatic choices. In fact, extremely high IQ children can fail to learn discipline because everything comes so easy to them, and this can lead to problems with achieving goals later.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by InsanityAware
> I really doubt finding an INTP with an average IQ.


What about Karl Pilkington?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i remember being in kindergarten, and the teacher taking each of us aside to evaluate our "intelligence"/knowledge of what we were "supposed" to know by then (you know, being 5 years old, and it being your first day in a place where you're supposed to _start_ learning...). 

we had to recite our ABC's and then count as high as we could. i got as far as "C", and when it came to counting i was like "... nine, ten... one-teen? two-teen?" (i had heard "teen" before...), but i could already tell by her face that everything was wrong. 


i had never learned any of that stuff. i spent all my time climbing trees, drawing, and looking through my mom's medical textbooks so i could figure out how to draw bones and people better (and instead became better at drawing zombie dinosaurs... the books showed me what "joints" were, which opened up whole new avenues). 


so--back to the story--my teacher thought i was slow, so she had me evaluated by... a psychologist? i'm not sure what they were, it was never explained, i was just sent to the principal's office one day to be tested by this guy (and all without my mom even knowing, which is a little 'off'). afterwards, they put me into an advanced math class... so, i guess my teacher was the idiot after all, lol. 


i've tried taking one of those online tests before, but i just can't do visual patterns. it doesn't work for me. if i can put it into words, or my own images i can do a lot with something, but asking me to notice a tiny nuance sticking off of a line that's sticking off of another line...? i can't even begin to use my eyes that way. 

that in itself makes me question IQ tests. not because i was terrible at one form, but because they can't possibly integrate all the different forms of "human-computation" into one medium. or at least, they haven't yet... i'd be more interested in seeing them decipher someone's problem solving ability, and just how expansive it can turn out to be--even if it comes in the form of the test-taker themselves setting up the foundation (like writing a story). 

basically, you have to evaluate their method, not their result, if you want to know just how beautiful a person's mind can be.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

stultum said:


> Most internet IQ tests give much higher results than actual IQ tests, and combined with a lot of those free tests having similar questions, this makes many people believe that they have a much higher IQ than the actually have (90 gets 110, 110 gets 120, 130 gets 150 etc.)


Yup.



stultum said:


> IQ does matter. Not in all matters, but in some. People who have a huge difference (some 20 points) in their IQ will have problems having a conversation that they both enjoy, simply because people with higher IQ's tend to make connections earlier. They tend to be overbearing when talking to someone who doesn't think as quickly as them. (Kinda like with that guy who won't shut up about this children, or that woman who can only talk about work; that's not their fault, it's just what they do)


*sigh* Okay?



stultum said:


> People who boast about their IQ (I'm right because I'm smarter!) are right to be resented.


Why? Are you resentful of people more intelligent than you? Are you also resentful of people who are more athletic than you as well? I agree that modesty is important but what I was referring to was a resentment present simply for being perceived as intelligent. Not due to boasting or whatever assumption you were making.



stultum said:


> People with a high IQ are better than others AT REASONING, LAYING CONNECTIONS AND SOLVING PROBLEMS. You can't skip those last few words. People with a high IQ tend to be perceived as smarter than others by people who know them, but that's not always the case. If someone with a high IQ goes on to do nothing with it, they will not develop the useful skills that we see as 'intelligence'.


Did you really have a point when replying to me or are you just trying to justify why I receive undue hate from people for simply being intelligent? Because to be honest, I'm not understanding why you felt the need to lecture me on this topic.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

What is IQ without the common sense to apply that intelligence in everyday life? Useless.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Why? Are you resentful of people more intelligent than you? Are you also resentful of people who are more athletic than you as well? I agree that modesty is important but what I was referring to was a resentment present simply for being perceived as intelligent. Not due to boasting or whatever assumption you were making.
> 
> Did you really have a point when replying to me or are you just trying to justify why I receive undue hate from people for simply being intelligent? Because to be honest, I'm not understanding why you felt the need to lecture me on this topic.


You are reading things into my post that aren't there. I am not justifying any hate towards you. You didn't indicate anywhere in your post that you are being hated for being intelligent, and I never even implied that this is justified. Hate is never justified. It is okay to roll your eyes at people who BOAST though. 

I am also not resentful of people who are more intelligent than me. I never said anything of the sort. I don't resent anyone for being better at some things than me. I do dislike people who think they are better than other people because they are better at some things, especially if they look down on other people because they aren't as good as them at something.

What I said wasn't all directed towards you, and I certainly didn't try to lecture anyone. It's just that there are so many people who seem to think that IQ means everything or nothing at all, while the truth is somewhere in between.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

stultum said:


> You are reading things into my post that aren't there. I am not justifying any hate towards you. You didn't indicate anywhere in your post that you are being hated for being intelligent, and I never even implied that this is justified. Hate is never justified. It is okay to roll your eyes at people who BOAST though.
> 
> I am also not resentful of people who are more intelligent than me. I never said anything of the sort. I don't resent anyone for being better at some things than me. I do dislike people who think they are better than other people because they are better at some things, especially if they look down on other people because they aren't as good as them at something.
> 
> What I said wasn't all directed towards you, and I certainly didn't try to lecture anyone. It's just that there are so many people who seem to think that IQ means everything or nothing at all, while the truth is somewhere in between.


Nowhere did I mention or even imply boasting so that was your assumption. Otherwise thanks for clearing up what you meant. Also, I've never really heard anyone boasting about their IQ or whatever. Simply mentioning it is different from bragging about it, unless there's some tearing down of others in the process which is pretty much absent in this thread.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

My IQ is so low, that it defies the rules and structure of the test, and goes down into the negatives (-85).

Joking, I don't know my my IQ, but it is most likely not high.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

Rhaegar said:


> I think that IQ tests are a stupid means of measuring intelligence. I took one when I was drafted to the army, but because I don't like the army I just filled in some random shit in hope that they wouldn't send me to army camp. The army probably thinks that I'm a retard now, but they sent me to camp anyway so I have no idea how they interpreted my test results. Oh well. I managed to get kicked out of the army anyway. All according to keikaku.


 Well technically you're not wrong. The IQ test is mostly frowned upon by a majority of psychologists, but is a good indicator of mental retardation.


----------



## Amauriel (Jul 27, 2017)

I did an online test on mensa.dk, which I think is somewhat reliable, and my result was 130. Now, it wasn't the official test so it could be less than that, but I like to think I'm a little smarter than average (not gifted or genius level), at least I've always hoped so!  

I envy you guys who had higher scores!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Amauriel said:


> I did an online test on mensa.dk, which I think is somewhat reliable, and my result was 130. Now, it wasn't the official test so it could be less than that, but I like to think I'm a little smarter than average (not gifted or genius level), at least I've always hoped so!
> 
> I envy you guys who had higher scores!


Mensa.dk's very good since it nailed mine. Its result was within one point of a proctored stanford-binet taken when younger.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I did a test when I was a kid. They didn't give the results but they said to my parents that they didn't need to worry at all. That's what my mother told me. 
I was able to read at a very young age and I skipped a class because of that, they had people come to me during class and make me take some logic tests, always was considered as somehow intelligent by people. 

I was also told I was gifted, but I'm not into science at all. 
I like to think that I am smarter than average,but I don't know my IQ, I'm afraid to pass a test because I would stress and I'm afraid of being disappointed
. And maybe I got dumber with time.


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

I did the free Mensa test online and scored pretty high but I don't know how reliable those tests are. I'm curious to know but there's no way I would actually want to drive somewhere to take it and I don't really want to pay for one.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Not quite intelligent for somebody with a rather superior inferiority complex to discover their IQ.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The last time I took it, it was around 120, but I was in the gifted program in school. So long as your IQ is at least close to 100, you can accomplish a lot in life: having a good executive function in people skills are likely a bit more important, so long as you're intelligent enough to learn new skills relatively quickly.


----------

